# Over Medicated ??



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have been reading and reading and reading for the last year. My brain is mush anymore. I think it is the brain fog. I don't feel well yet and I have been fighting this for 5 years. I started on meds 3 years ago and still don't have a great dosage yet. Plus trying to take supplements but at what time. I am so confused.

I am currently taking 60 mg of Armour upon waking and then 60 before lunch. I think maybe I need to cut that back and add T4. I can't get into the doctor until next month so I am hoping to talk to her about this too. She will want to cut the armour but I don't want to cut back to 60 again. It didn't work before.

Can I get some opinions for others to help? I just want to enjoy life again without sitting on the sidelines.

Testing 
Free T3 4.61 H 2.30-4.20
Free T4 1.16 .71-1.85
TSH 0.04	L .32-5.00

Thyrotropin Receptr	11	H	<10
Thyroid Perox. AB 183	H	<35
Thyroglobulin AB 897	H	<20

Thyroid Stim Imuno	18 <140
T3, Reverse 31 11-32

Vitamin D 34 30-100
Leptin 52	H	<32.1

Ferritin 29 15-300
Vitamin b12 692 200-900

Thanks so much for your help. I really like reading this board and look forward to participating.

Laurie
Hashimoto's disease


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

You are hyperthyroid from the medication, and that would contribute to your state of un-wellness. Armour comes in 30 mg tablets, so you could cut back to 90mg total per day instead of 60. I take my Armour at night before I go to bed. I know this is unusual, but my energy levels seem consistent throughout the day and I fell pretty good.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks maybe my hair will stop falling out too. I put a call into the doctor to see if she will cut them back now and test again before I see her. Otherwise I will have to wait to test again before I see her again. She spaces her appointments out three to six months. 
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Thanks maybe my hair will stop falling out too. I put a call into the doctor to see if she will cut them back now and test again before I see her. Otherwise I will have to wait to test again before I see her again. She spaces her appointments out three to six months.
> Laurie


Hi, Laurie!! Lavender is correct. You are over medicated and the 30 mg. tabs would be helpful or get a pill splitter.

Now w/ the hair; even though your 29 is in range, it is not high enough. Ferritin should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better.

Good for you on the Vitamin D! Are you supplementing or are you outdoors a lot?

Those antibodies worry me. Have you ever had a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Or a sonogram at the very minimum?

Sometimes high Thyroglobulin indicates cancer. Has your doc not mentioned this?

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Once again, welcome! And oh, by the way..................humble opinion here: everyone I know that adds additional T4 to their Armour never does well. Armour has just the right amount; it is balanced.

And when taking T3, that keeps the FT4 on the low side also. It is supposed to be that way.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I did have an ultrasound in 2008. I had a very small nodule and my primary care doctor said the would just watch it. 
When I was diagnosised in Jan of 2008 my Thyroid peroxidase AB was 325 and the thyroid stim imunoglb was 99. So the immunoglb has gone down from 99 to 18. Antibodies went up though. So I was taking 120 and should cut down to 90 without the additional T4?

I will ask about another ultrasound and she what she says. She may send my back to the primary care of endo for that information.

Thanks so much for your help. I am glad I found this board. 
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Thanks for the information. I did have an ultrasound in 2008. I had a very small nodule and my primary care doctor said the would just watch it.
> When I was diagnosised in Jan of 2008 my Thyroid peroxidase AB was 325 and the thyroid stim imunoglb was 99. So the immunoglb has gone down from 99 to 18. Antibodies went up though. So I was taking 120 and should cut down to 90 without the additional T4?
> 
> I will ask about another ultrasound and she what she says. She may send my back to the primary care of endo for that information.
> ...


Yes; Laurie!! That is my suggestion to you. However, do discuss this w/your doctor. As my disclaimer reads, I am not a doctor. I do think if you back down by 30 mgs. (1/2 grain) you will do well.

Glad those antibodies went down. Whew; what a relief.

We are so glad to have you here, Laurie! I am sure you will be helpful to others as well.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Andros said:


> Yes; Laurie!! That is my suggestion to you. However, do discuss this w/your doctor. As my disclaimer reads, I am not a doctor. I do think if you back down by 30 mgs. (1/2 grain) you will do well.
> 
> Glad those antibodies went down. Whew; what a relief.
> 
> We are so glad to have you here, Laurie! I am sure you will be helpful to others as well.


Thanks for the information. It is great to read through all the messages. I had never read about the T4 being low though. I did buy more of the iron supplements and multi vitamins and will make a good effort to start taking them everyday.
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Thanks for the information. It is great to read through all the messages. I had never read about the T4 being low though. I did buy more of the iron supplements and multi vitamins and will make a good effort to start taking them everyday.
> Laurie


That is natural and to be expected when taking T3. Let us all know what you plan to do and "how" you are doing.


----------

